# EZGO golf cart wont quit beeping



## bnew17 (Oct 15, 2016)

I have a 2005 gas EZ GO golf cart. Yesterday it started beeping continuously. Normally it only rings/beeps when it is in reverse. Beeps even when the key is off. What is going on?


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 15, 2016)

https://shop.ezgo.com/golf-cart/Manuals

model #, year????


----------



## hancock husler (Oct 15, 2016)

Took the beeper out of mine


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 15, 2016)

beeper switch shorted out.


----------



## K80Shooter (Oct 16, 2016)

It's just a backup alarm to let people know you are backing up. Find it and remove the wire (s) from it and tape off separately. It will not hurt anything for it to be unhooked/removed.


----------



## bnew17 (Oct 16, 2016)

Ok so looking at it now there are 2 wires to that battery terminal. Tape off the one to the beeper and im good to go?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2016)

bnew17 said:


> Ok so looking at it now there are 2 wires to that battery terminal. Tape off the one to the beeper and im good to go?




Should work, "beeper" gotta hava ground somewhere ??  Think I disconnect the one to the battery, I'm sure one of the pro's on here will know !!!


----------



## K80Shooter (Oct 16, 2016)

Unhook it where it connects to the beeper and you're good to go.


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 16, 2016)

Then again you could fix the problem. Get the wiring diagram for your model and RorR the actual source of the fault.  Might need to replace the reverse switch wherever it might be.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 16, 2016)

Buggiesgonewild.com

Like this forum, only for golf carts. You'll find your answer there.


----------



## bnew17 (Oct 17, 2016)

Ok so it still beeps no matter which wire I remove. I have to remove both fore it to quit.

I have seen the small box where the beeping is coming from, but I believe there are multiple wires going in and out.


----------



## K80Shooter (Oct 17, 2016)

Ok, raise the seat and look where the forward/reverse lever comes through the wall. There should be a micro switch that activates when the lever is placed in reverse. Try removing one of the wires from it to see if it stops. Make sure to remove only one wire at a time if there's more than one so you know where to put them back if needed. 

If not a picture of the backup alarm showing wire's would help.


----------



## K80Shooter (Oct 17, 2016)

I just checked mine and there are two switches mounted on the lever I was referring to, now mind you mine is a club car not a ezgo but on mine it's the inside switch. Yours may vary.


----------



## K80Shooter (Oct 17, 2016)

Here's a pic of mine (I hate cell phone pics) Notice the inside switch has two wires hooked up (the red one is not) either one of these would make it stop. If nothing works get someone to put the lever in reverse and verify which is moving and that would be the one.

Like I said, mine is a club car but yours should be similar.


----------

